# BlascCrafter2



## Loktarok (11. Dezember 2011)

hallo in die runde....



wollte nurmal nachfragen,mit patch 4.3 sind doch neue rezepte in speil gekommen.im blasccrafter2 wird mir aber wiedermal kein händler bzw spieler angezeigt der neue 397 teile herstellen kann.oder bin ich nur zu früh ?



für eine kurze info wäre ich euch sehr dankbar^^


mit grüßen Loktarok


----------



## TheGui (11. Dezember 2011)

warum 4 threads... rezepte dropen ab DS normal


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2011)

Warum 4 Threads? Weil er zu ungeduldig ist und uns Arbeit macht 

Das nächste mal bitte nur 1x posten und auch im richtigen Bereich.

Danke

PS: Die letze aktualisierung der BlascCrafter2-Daten war: Sonntag, 11. Dezember 2011


----------



## Loktarok (11. Dezember 2011)

ne nich um euch arbeit zu machen,ich klickte ganz normal audf thema erstellen aber es ging nich vorwärts..also es lud und lud...naja und plötzlich war der beitrag 4 mal da^^

naja vom 10.12.2011 waren auch keine 397er rezepte drin^^ also wer die herstellen kann^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2011)

Hast du auch die Serverdaten mit runtergeladen?

Und du musst mind. 4x auf den "absenden"-Button geklickt haben. Mit einem Klick werden nicht 4 Topics erzeugt. Auch nicht, wenn zwischen Topic 3 und 4 auch noch 4 Minuten lagen


----------



## Loktarok (11. Dezember 2011)

ja ich habe es komplett neu heruntergeladen und die serverdaten auch.keine 397er rezepte drin^^


----------



## Loktarok (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hatte schon mal probleme mit den rezepten,allerdings waren es die 378er..da hatte mir Zam folgendes geschrieben: Es gab tatsächlich einen Aktualisierungshänger im Script, dass die Addon-Dateien generiert. Das ist jetzt korrigiert. 
Ggfs. BLASCrafter 2 nochmal über BLASC3 neu installieren. Btw. du benötigst natürlich noch die Handwerker-Liste für deinen Server. Such dazu einfach in der Addon-Liste nach deinem Servernamen.

vielleicht liegt da wieder ein fehler vor ??

mit grüßen loktarok


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2011)

Einige Gegenstände gibt es bei den Tapferkeitespunkte-Händlern, der Rest durch Rezepte im DS Raid. Und die Dropchancen sind nicht wirklich sehr hoch.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list?class=-1&name=&bon1=0&bop1=gt&bval1=0&bon2=0&bop2=gt&bval2=0&bon3=0&bop3=gt&bval3=0&src=all&inst=-1&prof=-1&curr=-1&rep=-1&rlmin=&rlmax=&ilmin=397&ilmax=397&weightpreset=0&load=0&search=1


----------



## Loktarok (21. Dezember 2011)

also irgendwas kann mit dem blasccrafter2 nicht stimmen,es bieten schon einige leute neue gegenstände an aber im bc2 sind noch immer keine neuen rezepte zu finden,bzw die Handwerker die sie herstellen können.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht nutzt von denen keiner das Tool?


----------



## Loktarok (22. Dezember 2011)

ja das wäre möglich,dann könnte ich es ja auch löschen^^ wozu nutzen wenns kein anderer benutzt^^ weniger speicherfresser^^



danke dir,frohe festtage


----------

